# This is not about a illegal torrent file.



## Isaacthekid (Jun 13, 2013)

Can you please attempt to actually analyze my post before closing them? i am no longer running the torrent game( i downloaded steam) the medieval 2 total war demo and the company of heroes 2 beta continue to lag and are unresponsive. The steam client is freezing on me out of nowhere and i believe it is either driver related or possibly left over background programs that are not showing up.

My laptop is slow and i believe this has something to do with the system refresh option of windows 8 i already used possibly effecting my files and drivers. Also when i click on a YouTube or any video for that matter it takes a second for the sound to play other times i have to click on the audio icon for it to start up. Can someone please help me with this instead of referring me to forum guidelines i am not in fact violating? 

Also my tabs and programs continue to freeze on me


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Our assistance will only help in fixing computer lag and will not be offered for the game support.

Make your way to this website here: CCleaner - Download 


On the first column where it says "*Download from:"* click on *Piriform.com* 












_*Windows XP - Internet Explorer 8 Download_ 











_*Windows Vista, 7 & 8 - Internet Explorer 9 & 10_ 


The software should now ask you to either Run, Save or Cancel. Click on *Run*. 


_*When installing on a Windows XP PC:_ 

Then click *Run again*. 

_*End_ 


You should now see the onscreen CCleaner setup guide. Click *Next >* 












If asked to agree to their terms and services then click on *I Agree*. 


You may be asked to install either Ask! or Google Toolbar. Installing unnecessary toolbars will cause security holes along with a slower browser. 

Untick the box for the Ask! or Google Toolbar: 












Next step in the setup is to untick all the boxes accpet the the* first* and* last boxes*. 











Now click the *Finish button* and CCleaner should open up. 










--------------------- 

*With CCleaner running:* 

For the following picutres make sure anything with a *RED* box is unticked and anything with a* BLUE* box is ticked. 










Now click on the *Applications tab*: 










In the bottom of the program click on *Analyze*. After that is finished you will see a list of what files will be deleted. Once finished click on *Run Cleaner* 












After the Analyze button: 












Once finished analyzing that files will be deleted click the *Run Cleaner button*. 

Once finished it will show you how much data has been removed. You can now close out of the program. 

*Do not use CCleaner's Registry Cleaner as it could cause problems for your computer!*


----------



## Isaacthekid (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you for assisting me and i understand you can not help me with the game lag issues. I followed your steps posted above but at the bottom i noticed your warning not to use the cleaner registry, the thing is i already previously used ccleaner and i believe i used the registry cleaner and i messed around with the registry itself possibly deleting a file directly related to my audio is it possible to fix the registry or re-download my audio drivers to get the file back?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

CCleaner gives you the option to save the registry entries it deletes . . if you took advantage of that feature you can restore those files by double clicking the file ccleaner made.

Otherwise, you are out of luck. This is why we discourage the use of registry cleaners.

You can reinstall the sound drivers to restore those entries


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You may need to use Windows Startup Repair to fix the registry.


----------



## Isaacthekid (Jun 13, 2013)

I installed and uninstalled ccleaner more then 3 days ago unless it always keeps the information on my system it is gone. How do i access windows start up?

My computer is still having the slow down and freeze issues along with the screen glitches is it possible their are background programs running which could be affecting my computer?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes background processes can slow down your PC.

Have you though about doing a full factory restore?


----------



## Isaacthekid (Jun 13, 2013)

Full factory restore is out of the question, i can't afford to lose any files right now.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can save the data to a external drive or burn to a CD/DVD . .


----------



## Isaacthekid (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes but i do not have access to my windows activation information or any of the boot files i might need.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you not have your Windows CD?

Where did you get the copy of Windows?


----------



## Isaacthekid (Jun 13, 2013)

The pc is brand new but i might have lost the cd. Is their a way to contact hp and get a new one?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

See this:

Tech Support Forum - Announcements in Forum : Microsoft Support


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Backup your files to a USB HDD.
Every laptop has a Recovery Partition to restore the computer to *Factory Defaults.* Restart the computer and press *F11 *to start the recovery process.


----------

